# What is the definition of Stats Stuffer/Stats Whores etc



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

I've seen quite a few times that a few of the posters on here call a player a stats stuffer or stats whore . what exactly does that mean?


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

basically it means hollow numbers..

that a players numbers indicate that hes playing better theh he actually is..

usually a player on a LOSING TEAM WITH GOOD NUMBERS..

allot of the shoot first pg's fall into thsi category likE a marbury who dont make there teammates better even though they have impressive stats..


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Zach Randolph is the definition of a stat stuffer in my opinion. He never passes, shoots everytime he touches the ball. I've seen him wrestle with his own teammates for a rebound.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

Bob Sura with the hawks, all those triple doubles he got he was just hogging the ball, Ricky Davis will forever be remembered as a stat stuffer for the shooting at his own net to get a rebound for a triple double, Zach Randolph is a good choice this guy never gets assists, T-mac in all-star games like to shoot so he can become the MVP (after every all-star game i lose alot of respect for T-mac because he is a ball hogging showoff).


----------



## PobreDiablo (Feb 23, 2005)

marbury, he doesnt make people better, he's an indiviual player like most stars in the NBA


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

To me, a stat stuffer is a guy who is more interested in getting his individual stats then his team winning. A lot of young guys seem to have this problem, fortunately after losing for a while with this attitude they *usually* get a clue.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Carmelo Anthony too, he's all about FGAs.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

kg_mvp03-04 said:


> Bob Sura with the hawks, all those triple doubles he got he was just hogging the ball, Ricky Davis will forever be remembered as a stat stuffer for the shooting at his own net to get a rebound for a triple double, Zach Randolph is a good choice this guy never gets assists, T-mac in all-star games like to shoot so he can become the MVP (after every all-star game i lose alot of respect for T-mac because he is a ball hogging showoff).


I thought Bobby was a stat stuffer w/ the Hawks too, but he's gotten close to triple doubles several times while in Houston this year. It's just the nature of his game, he's a good rebounding guard, gets credit for assists, and can score once in awhile.

Basically anyone that's played with the Hawks these past few years are stat stuffers.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

remember ricky davis and the triple double fiasco?


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

A stat stuffer isn't all about the FGA's. You can do so occasionally in an attempt to win the ball game, but you can tell one from the other. It's easy to see what the player is trying to do, if he's got a shoot and create for himself first mentality or if he doesn't look around at all to get his teammates involved. I actually think that we don't have as many selfish players in the league as we once did, but it's still annoying to see individuals out there that are still so ignorant and don't know that it takes a team effort to win games. The Detroit Pistons were a prime example of it last season, no real explosive 1-2 punch that Kobe and Shaq provide; yet they kicked our butts.

Just to point out some names that I think define this are Ricky Davis, Antoine Walker and at times, Tracy McGrady.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

theLegend said:


> A stat stuffer isn't all about the FGA's. You can do so occasionally in an attempt to win the ball game, but you can tell one from the other. It's easy to see what the player is trying to do, if he's got a shoot and create for himself first mentality or if he doesn't look around at all to get his teammates involved. I actually think that we don't have as many selfish players in the league as we once did, but it's still annoying to see individuals out there that are still so ignorant and don't know that it takes a team effort to win games. The Detroit Pistons were a prime example of it last season, no real explosive 1-2 punch that Kobe and Shaq provide; yet they kicked our butts.
> 
> Just to point out some names that I think define this are Ricky Davis, Antoine Walker and at times, Tracy McGrady.


and Kobe Bryant


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

KG.


----------



## Jester (Feb 7, 2005)

Remember when ESPN tried to paint LBJ as a stat-stuffer the one night he got a triple-double by passing to Z for a three? He only needed one more assist and ESPN showed all of his "selfish attempts" to get that assist by just passing it around in the final minutes.

After the game, LBJ was asked about it and he said something like, "If Bob Sura can get a triple-double, why can't I? I wanted it."

Sigh, it's so stupid for us to make 20-10-10 seem so much more significant than 20-11-9  

Anyway, I agree with Marbury being a stat-stuffer.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Marbury is the biggest stat stacker EVER!


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

To me it can apply to a player putting up good numbers on a bad team... it depends, he can either be "doing his part" or "he wouldn't get those numbers with better players"

It's pretty much the guy putting up numbers his teammates can't and usually the best player... though there's always the defensive half of the game and its lack of as many stats.


----------

